
Why green electricity contracts fail to deliver green electricity - corradio
https://blog.tmrow.co/why-green-electricity-contracts-fail-to-deliver-green-electricity-e0d66ca31d88
======
Arnt
Counterpoint:

If the money you pay for electric power ends up paying for the operation of
green electricity generation, that's enough.

It's enough because anyone who wants to operate a coal-fired plant without
income has a problem and will stop soon enough. You don't have to make that
coal-fired plan your problem or split hairs about kinds of greenery, because
the beancounters will take care of it.

